# size of nesting box required for californian rabbits



## lotu (Dec 7, 2009)

What size box do i need to make available for each doe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Mine are 10"x15".


----------



## Ceres Hil (Aug 13, 2008)

I am usuing wood wine crates that are six packs--I have full size cases for the Creme's.


----------



## sandman (Aug 30, 2008)

my neighbor just built me a few that are 10x 15 and they look like a good size to me.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

Here you go, this page has standard sizes... 
http://www.klubertanz.com/images/Klubertanz_Pg42.pdf


I use the XL one for my Flemish Giants and the Large on for my French and Giant Angoras... probably the one you'd want for Cal's 

Good luck! 

JLH


----------

